

Five MIT Students Have Solved A Universally Annoying Problem - kirillzubovsky
http://www.businessinsider.com/five-mit-students-have-solved-a-universally-annoying-problem-2013-1

======
mrlyc
It's annoying to the customer, not the manufacturer. The more product is left
in the bottle, the sooner the customer will have to buy more.

